# Keeping Track Of What's In What?



## Rob Fisher (21/3/14)

Because I'm still in the eternal search for juices that hit the spot I have quite a few tanks going at one time... the problem I have is I have 5 mPT2's, 1 T3S, 2 Nautilus's, a X.1 and an Aerotank all filled with juice and I can't remember what juice is in which tank... I'm trying to find a system that is simple... spreadsheet, notebook... nah... that's a hassle... Stickers? Don't like that idea because cheap stickers will leave glue on my tanks... Mmmm what about a little labelling machine? That too may leave glue when changing labels...

What do you guys do?


----------



## Gizmo (21/3/14)

Label machine


----------



## Gizmo (21/3/14)

As for leaving glue it really doesn't, specially on glass..


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/3/14)

Gizmo said:


> As for leaving glue it really doesn't, specially on glass..



A labelling machine it is... I've always wanted one of them just to label all sorts of stuff!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (21/3/14)

They great. I bought one yesterday.. This is what I have

https://www.waltons.co.za/Item/20257000

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (21/3/14)

Brother labelers are awesome

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (21/3/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Brother labelers are awesome
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk



Agreed


----------



## Andre (21/3/14)

On the Reo bottles I just write with permanent marker on the top part where squonking won't erase it. Reserve that bottle for that juice in my juice box until I no longer like it or my supply runs out. Then do the vodka soak, which also removes the marker writing. On the glass tanks I use memory, but maybe a permanent marker would work - just tried it on the Nautilus - works a charm. Just wipe with vodka to get it off. Maybe HRH's nail polish remover will also work, but that is smelly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/3/14)

Andre, Andre, Andre... you don't know me at all... a marker pen or an ultra kewl new toy that produces awesome little labels... I really wanted a label machine right from the beginning and all I needed was a few "get a label machine" messages... and probably the biggest reason for me not to get a simple pen is I write like a camel!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (21/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Andre, Andre, Andre... you don't know me at all... a marker pen or an ultra kewl new toy that produces awesome little labels... I really wanted a label machine right from the beginning and all I needed was a few "get a label machine" messages... and probably the biggest reason for me not to get a simple pen is I write like a camel!


Oh, I know full well. And do not want to burst your bubble, but imo a label machine will be much more trouble than a simple marker pen. But, do go ahead and butt your head. As long as you admit to it in the end!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/3/14)

Matthee said:


> But, do go ahead and butt your head. As long as you admit to it in the end!



I always do come back afterwards and tell my Vape Guru he was right in the end!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (21/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I always do come back afterwards and tell my Vape Guru he was right in the end!


Just joking, you could be right the label machine could be awesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mohamed (23/3/14)

@Gizmo could that label machine print barcodes aswell .could you shed some light on the label printer you got ..does it accomodate different size of stickers ?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ET (3/4/14)

Matthee said:


> On the Reo bottles I just write with permanent marker on the top part where squonking won't erase it. Reserve that bottle for that juice in my juice box until I no longer like it or my supply runs out. Then do the vodka soak, which also removes the marker writing. On the glass tanks I use memory, but maybe a permanent marker would work - just tried it on the Nautilus - works a charm. Just wipe with vodka to get it off. Maybe HRH's nail polish remover will also work, but that is smelly.



and you can't drink the nail polish remover. well not more than once 

@Rob Fisher which fasttech acrylic stands did you get again? could maybe put the tanks in one of them with a label under each one with the flavour?


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/4/14)

denizenx said:


> @Rob Fisher which fasttech acrylic stands did you get again? could maybe put the tanks in one of them with a label under each one with the flavour?



I bought 3 different sizes but they are pretty cheap and nasty... I do use the one I built (well built is a strong word... I had to use a screwdriver) but just for holding 18650's inside the drawer. I wouldn't put it on the desk because it's cheap and nasty.


----------

